# SF squat. crazy times



## menu (Apr 7, 2010)

so this is kinda in response to angels post about his squat he had. anyway. 

so when I was in SF this summer the majority of the time I was there I stayed over in emryville where we popped an abandoned house. neighbors where cool as most of you prolly know. its a good are for dirty kids. the ghetto-ish areas. but good locals that dig on riders. 
but one night I found myself all fuckered up and still on the west side of the bay. SF for ya'll less capable folks jk. at this time the bart is no longer running. without a car theres no way to get to the east bay. in any event me and some kids decided to just walk down to market and see if we couldnt con a way out of SF and back to the ville. We decided to take a trip down height towards market. on the way down we found an opening to this building. it was like a cage really. the links had been cut. I wont take credit for finding this palce cause it had obviously been tapped before. me and my counterparts decided to hop in the hole then through the window that was busted out(it had some OSB covering it but we punched through). once we got in I was pretty amazed. I had my headlamp on and started my scavenge hunt. 
Inside the first room I went into I quickly found that the building still had electricity. I flipped on the lights and shut them off right away. we are on the second floor from the parking lot but the first floor from the original doorway/haight entrance. so I didnt want to give up such good spot. as we moved on we came across the assumed to be maintenance room. this was the first incounter with someone else in this place. it was fucking hilarious. we mob in there 4 deep and see a light at the back of the room. suddenly this old crack head dude comes out from behind a wall and is all like "oh shit. Im sorry you guys live here?" hahaha. he had a headlamp on and was looking for scrap to trade in for tweek. I turned on the light switch to the left of me. the crack head hung his head in disappointment. he really wished he would have known about the electricity. the light is on a timer but its def better then a headlamp for a tweeking scavenger.( I have run into this more times than once for sure)
so that guy left and we set up shop. we had our own sleeping places cause the place literally had bunk beds set up. Im sure they were shelves but they worked perfectly as a bed. the next few days were pretty uneventful except one night we were going "home" and when we were sliding through the hole some chick came out(cracked the fuck out) and said "hey! welcome to my home" hahah. she tried kicking us out but we said fuck off and went through anyway. on a later day we were exploring the vast expanse of the building and we ran across her room. well a few rooms. seemed that this was the home of more than just us. but big enough .to aomadate(sp)


----------



## 614 crust (Apr 7, 2010)

Right on good story


----------



## menu (Apr 7, 2010)

so my computer fucked up. I think I had a virus. here is the continuation. 

so during the look around we ran across what I assume was stolen shit. like purses and bags and other stuff. in all this shit we found dirty rigs and dope gear, not a cool thing to run across but its whatever. the crazy thing about this place is that a lot of the rooms were actually pad locked. people obviously had this place for a minute. after the run in with this chick nothing really happened. we had been there for about a week and no problems. 
the next day Imma tell about was fucking nuts. It started out as a normal day on height. selling bud and drinking my sauce. then I was given 15 hits of L. fucking here we go!! everything was great. me and my kids were kicking it having a good time and decided to go back to the squat. we show up frying balls and all is well. I jokingly say "hey, we should go to the TL and get some crack" hahaha. not a joke to these kids. they said yea. (Im gonna say it right now. if you dont dabble in the recreational cool. I dont care either way. I have fun) so we ended up in the TL at about 4am looking for crack. got the dealer and two of myfriends went to go get it. welll..........................they took like an hour so me and my girl just went back to the squat, eventually the kids show up and we had the shit. also on top of all the L I already did I had been drinking doing K and snorted some molly. so I was already way gone. then these cats show up with speed. I usually dont do speed but I was sooo fucked up that I said yeah. big mistake. I spent the next 4-8 hours freaking out cause I thought we were gonna get raided and all my shit was gonna get jacked,. hahaha. fuck. that was a long ass night/morning.
Everything went well. no one got fucked with. then.... about 3 days later it decided to start raining. well I wasnt worried at all cause I had this full proof squat. we ended up going back to the squat and chilled for about 3 hours then boom!!!!! fucking cops everywhere!! we had guns put to our heads they were calling us civil terrorists. it was fucked. but it all went smooth after that really. the funniest part of all of it was that this was a huge squat. when they raided the building the final count was about 35 people. hahaha. we all caught trespass tickets but that was about it. and they even found an ounce of herb on me that they let me keep cause I said I had my 215 card. 
after this they closed up the squat. hopefully its back open. 

so yeah. kinda funny shit

well just kind of


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 7, 2010)

I miss them drug induced days on the haight


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 7, 2010)

good shit man! sounds like it was full of ragin good times.


----------



## menu (Apr 7, 2010)

SF was def a crazy time this year. thats a story in itself.


----------



## Rash L (Apr 8, 2010)

ahh yeah, sounds like the good times of SF. Good story!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 8, 2010)

motherfucker where was I


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 1, 2010)

I belive me and the rest of the MD crew got out an hour before the cops made their raid. That was an awesome spot


----------



## menu (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah dude. didnt you go to a different room that night?


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 2, 2010)

Nah I passed out back in the dirt behind y'all. Where you gotta crawl to get in. That light on a timer sure was annoying.


----------



## EvaKS (Jun 2, 2010)

you guys still round SF? im heading there late july....


----------



## menu (Jun 2, 2010)

Im not anymore. I was there from like beginning october thru end of november 09. but I do plan on going back there


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Jun 3, 2010)

Your story was great. Id like to check out California after Punk Island and the National Rainbow Gathering. Haight sounds tight.


----------

